# Can I just go to any vets (UK), even if we're not registered?



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

Hi,

Walter is registered with a vet that is about 30 minutes drive from us, simply because it's the vet he was registered at with the breeder so we stuck with them.

Unfortunately he has ear problems again. It's similar to last time where he just had mucky, stinky ears but he's clearly in pain when I try to touch his right one so I think an infection might be setting in despite using an ear wash. I don't have a car at the moment and my girlfriend is going to struggle getting away from work for the next few days.

We actually have a vet right across the road who we haven't used because we've heard reports of them being expensive. Can I just book an appointment with them or do I have to have his details transferred over first?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes - I'm sure you can, it's a personal choice & like GP's I'm sure you can change


----------



## Walter (May 31, 2015)

But can I go in and ask for an appointment, while still being registered at my other vets?


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

I'm pretty sure you can. I took a dog to the vet while on holiday with no problem at all. My friend rehomed a dog and registered him with their vet while he was still "on the books" at his original vets. His records were passed on eventually but not instantly and he had treatment at the new vets during this time. I guess the best thing to do is go in and ask.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Yes I'm sure you can, like beekeeper I took ruby to a vets in wales (after she thought she was a squirrel and tried to run up a tree - ahhhh puppy days - in her defence she was been chased by Ralph!!) she had a sprained leg I think.
I'd get Walter over there first thing in the morning, it may be a case of that you have to turn up early and just wait to be seen (as we did in wales) 
But ear ache and ear irritations are no fun for humans or dogs - I'm sure the vet will not have a problem seeing and treating Walter - especially as you will be paying for their services!!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes you can - they will probably ask for details of your previous vets though to have the records transferred over especially if it is a recurring problem so they can see what has been used before.


----------

